# Inspiration of the Betta Kind



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

For my senior year in college I have to complete a final project, and my concept is based around the idea that classrooms should have museum quality (such as seen at the Monterey Bay Aquarium and other leading innovators) animal exhibits instead of the bare minimum, pet store created ones that so often result in the death of the aforementioned classroom pet. But more on that later. I recently was the incredibly lucky winner of a contest on this website where I was gifted with my choice of a betta from the website Aquabid.com. I selected this beauty, who is going to be delivered sometime very soon. This is my journal on setting up part 1 of his new home. Early in the new year I will start on a concrete build in a different 10 gallon tank that will then house him and the majority of the plants seen in this tank. I will also be creating 4 other non-aquatic builds, but that isn't betta related so I won't go into detail on those. 










In this first post are pictures of days 3-5.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Please go to detail on the other projects. If you want Pygmy Cories or other tankmates. If you add a filter you can grow semi Aquatic plants to show how they react with the tank. http://www.amazon.com/Marina-Hang-On-Breeding-Box-Small/dp/B005QRDF4K/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_59 Adding this you could grow aquatic and semi aquatic plants.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I will consider sharing them later, as they are a very good long way from being finished (or even started, really). By May they will be ready to share though! Or perhaps I will post of their progress. We shall see! 

With this tank, I am housing a giant betta, so other than the shrimp and pest snails, I won't have anything else in there. If he grows as well as I hope he might, and if he is anything like my current female (who is not giant, but rather huge), I will be able to see teeth meaning that if he bites, he can bite good and do serious damage to any other fish. The shrimp may be eaten, but that is okay.

I am choosing to go with no filter because I really wanted to try something new on a larger tank. I don't have a filter on my 2 gallon because of that fish's heavy fins and a lack of space for one, but in this case, I just wanted to do something very simple, quiet, and relaxed. Also, since there is only one very small hole cut for the heater cord, there is less risk of my shrimp, or fish jumping out, or my cat getting in.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You can grow semi aquatics from the lid. It might show off a more natural look. I have heard Bettas like the roots too.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

That's the thing though, I can't have the top open at all or else the cat can get in, so no semi-aquatics in this one!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I dont think open top+short finned male is a good idea.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Nope. Hence why I won't have an open top or any semi-aquatic plants. Between the shrimp, the betta, and the cat, this tank just needs to be sealed up nice and tight, except for a little hole for air!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Day 7


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You could grow a semi aquatc through a very small hole.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Then the cat would still be able to get at it. The cat likes to sit on top of the tank sometimes. Anything that sticks out of the tank is fair game for the cat. In his realm as it were.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Ooh then bad idea. Many of the species are poisonus to Cats. I LOVE YOUR FISH!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Thanks, and yup, thankfully he didn't eat the bamboo on my other tank, but it just isn't worth any risk with this tank!

And todays update:









Notice how the cabomba is all bunched up in the morning. I am not sure if that is new growth or it just closes at night, but about an hour after the lights turn on they open up!

I also got a Christmas moss covered stick thing. It is the final plant I will buy for this tank, not including any trimmings I get from bacopa, baby tears, micro swords, etc from my other tanks.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I made the hood. Just a picture for now. More on that later. It is so much brighter!


----------

